# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال درمورد کنکور

## siyahi

سلام اگه امسال کنکور بدم و قبولم شم در یک دانشگاه وثبت نام نکنم سال دیه نمی تونم کنکور روزانه بدم ؟؟/////

----------


## vahidz771

نباید انتخاب رشته کنی وگرنه نمیتونی

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام اگه امسال کنکور بدم و قبولم شم در یک دانشگاه وثبت نام نکنم سال دیه نمی تونم کنکور روزانه بدم ؟؟/////


اگه روزانه قبول بشی محرومی!

----------


## shafagh

> سلام اگه امسال کنکور بدم و قبولم شم در یک دانشگاه وثبت نام نکنم سال دیه نمی تونم کنکور روزانه بدم ؟؟/////



سلام
اگه انتخاب رشته کنین و روزانه قبول شین سال دیگه میتونین کنکور بدین ولی دیگه نمیتونین برای دانشگاه روزانه انتخاب رشته کنین

----------

